# CBC Radio's "Afghanada":  2006-2011



## The Bread Guy

Twelve-part radio drama series starts today (3 Nov 06) on CBC Radio 1 at 11:30am Eastern Standard Time.

 Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act.

*Welcome to Afghanada*
A new radio drama — yes, radio drama — focuses on the Canadian military opposing the Taliban
CBC story in 12 parts looks at the escalation of hostilities through the eyes of four soldiers under fire  
Greg Quill, Toronto Star, 3 Nov 06
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&col=969483191630&c=Article&cid=1162507816738&call_pageid=968867495754

It's the last thing we might have expected from the studios of CBC Radio's all but moribund drama department: a new and provocative action series that tells the story of Canada's changing role in the Afghanistan conflict from the point of view of a small contingent of 20-something soldiers. Sent overseas as part of the reconstruction force, the Canadians find themselves engaged in deadly daily battle with the Taliban and an insurgent militia.

"Radio drama has been more or less on hiatus, with the exception of some comedy sitcoms and the regular Sunday night production," James Roy, executive producer in CBC Arts & Entertainment, told the Star in a recent interview.

Roy produced and directed the 12-part war series Afghanada, one of the most ambitious and challenging projects CBC Radio has undertaken. The first 30-minute episode airs today at 11:30 a.m. on Radio One.

*"The idea is to tell the story of the people who are actually doing the work — in this case, four young soldiers from different parts of Canada — without getting into policy issues and the bigger picture." * 

And with the death toll rising, it's a story Roy figures Canadians will want to hear.

*"We haven't set out to get in the faces of politicians, but to try to convey what happens at ground level, where political decisions impact the characters in the story,"* Roy said. "We were looking for something topical to present as a continuing radio drama, and this fits the bill perfectly."

*Those characters, played by young Toronto actors Billy Mac- Lellan, Jenny Young, Paul Fauteux and Sam Kalilieh, find themselves grappling not just with the lethal details of their mission and the difficulties of maintaining normal human relationships under fire, but also with mystifying elements of Afghan culture, history, values and beliefs in their efforts to survive in a war-ravaged landscape where nothing they see and no one they meet can be trusted.*

Former Afghan movie star Khan Agha Soroor — who now lives in Toronto and operates Ariana Telephone News, which issues daily reports about his native country culled from television, radio, Internet services and newspapers — has two key roles in Afghanada: as an Afghan shopkeeper trying to steer clear of the violence, and as the series' official consultant on Afghanistan, its people, customs and language. He speaks Hindi, Urdu, Dari and Pashto.

Soroor's wife Mazida, also a prominent actor in Afghanistan before the family came to Canada in the early 1980s during the Soviet occupation, also has a role in the drama, as well as their son Qais and daughter Wajma.

The series is the creation of four veteran stage, television and film writers — Andrew Moodie, Greg Nelson, Adam Pettle and Jason Sherman — who pitched the idea back in January, just as Canada's role in Afghanistan was changing.

"It was a brand new story then," said Nelson, whose credits include the popular award-winning CBC Radio comedies The Dudley Chronicles and the CTV legal drama The Associates.

"Our first combat units were just going into Kandahar, and we thought a subjective action drama about the relationships and difficulties faced by a small group of soldiers would appeal to CBC Radio, which identifies itself strongly with news and current affairs."

The tricky part was not, as listeners might assume, creating the sounds and terrifying immediacy of modern warfare. CBC Radio and TV news footage provided Roy with ample audio material: gunfire, ricochets, rocket fire, explosions. 

"War is a lot easier to create for radio than TV," Roy explained. "The hard part is keeping the narrative clear in often very complex and noisy situations where there are many characters and lots of movement."

*In conventional radio drama, those issues would be resolved in the dialogue, but the writers and producer weren't willing to sacrifice the radio vérité of Afghanada by giving their characters too many improbable lines for exposition purposes. 

Instead, the narrative is reinforced with voice-overs by the four main characters in which they "think aloud" during the heavy action scenes, letting the listener in on their impressions, movements and feelings.*

For Nelson and his writer colleagues, the burden is finding authentic raw material on which to base their fiction. Active members of the Canadian military are not allowed to talk about their experiences, and although the series has two retired military advisers providing input on processes and procedure, first-person accounts of the Afghanistan fighting are hard to come by.

*"We get most of the material from media reports about soldiers' day-to-day lives," Nelson said. "We scour every resource we can for details. The research is extensive.*

*"The bonus in writing for radio is that it takes less time to get an episode on air than with television. We're able to follow real events pretty closely, and to respond very quickly to the mood of the country."*


----------



## vonGarvin

I'll have to give it a listen.


----------



## GrimRX

They keep hitting the "changing" line.

Also, so the Afghans are represented, it's written by long time writers... but who represents the soldiers?


----------



## 1R22eR

my name is bryce im proud of you guys kkep up the good work


----------



## Spartan

I heard it today - it wasn't too bad but I'll leave it to those moreso in the know...
Their military advisors were: Scott Taylor and a ret'd Col - didn't catch the name....


----------



## Bartok5

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> *"We get most of the material from media reports about soldiers' day-to-day lives," Nelson said. "We scour every resource we can for details. The research is extensive.*



Right there, I've read enough to know that this is yet another "CBC Special" bearing zero relation to reality.  A pack of young wannabe "actors" relegated to radio, pretending to portray the thoughts of serving soldiers, and doing so based upon open-source reports?  Very special....

To further hear that Scott Taylor and some retired LCol (mmmmm....Drapeau?  MacDonald??) are the "technical advisors"?  My stomach turns.  Scott Taylor in particular, during his rather stunted military service, never witnessed anything more offensive than a U.S. C-ration while on his two years of Cold War Germany duty.  He knows zero about current operations, and even less about actual combat.  

I am waving the "utterly pathetic" card on this one.  Listen to this abject drivel at your personal peril.


----------



## ProPatria Mike

Damn, I missed it. 

It does replay, however...

http://www.cbc.ca/programguide/program/index.jsp?program=Afghanada&network=CBC%20Radio%20One&startDate=2006/11/03&startTime=11:30


----------



## xo31@711ret

...listened to it last night; wasn't tooooo bad....


----------



## X-mo-1979

I recently had a nice relaxing drive across 500 km of Ontario.It was a trip I was glad to be making to see old friends who we trained with so long ago,and deployed with.Most now are wearing a blue beret,still disgruntled but still the best guys I have ever met.First thing out of my mouth once we all did the manly hugs and stuff was "Did anyone ever hear that _______  _______ on the CBC called Afghanada?"

Now I know...what 25 year old male listens to CBC radio right?
Well being a news fanatic and unable to find a decent oldies station (Side note: since when are the Pretenders oldies?")I kept pushing the scan button till the monotone voice of the news anchor bellowed over my woofers,slightly unaudible due to being set to a CCR CD just prior.

After listening to the joyous news of bombings,assignations,and holiday spirit,the news faded out with its usual trumpets.

"Next on CBC radio Afghanada,follow these three Canadian soldiers during trials and tribulations in Kandahar."

This being the CBC I had my reservations as to keeping tuned in.Being quite au fait of the slant that certain MSM tends to lean towards.
However being open minded (and some say slightly prone to seeking aggravation during a peaceful day) I turned down my bass and tuned into the tinny treble voices of "Chucky","Coach","The Machine",and Corporal Jakes (who for some weird reason has no moniker.)

By this time I was kind of getting interested.About 3 hours prior I had stumbled onto some lady's "art" (I presume her "mother nature name" was China Ocean,or Peach, and most likely has lived in a redwood tree at some point in her life.) She sang some beautiful free verse poetry of what I understood was about a dead civilian woman from a NATO bombing.It became quite colourful and I believe at one point even went into the personification of the 500 pound bomb."I do not want to kill"said the crafted cold medal,"however I was created to kill,and then die myself."

All to the beat of a boron drum.

So back to Afganada.
The two Canadians subordinates and "coach" which happens to be the replacement rank for seargent get into a firefight.Only the "coach" makes decisions.Two taliban approach,one guy wants to cap the two due to their adornment of black headdress.Coach keeps them together until finally they turn out to be the enemy and retreat into a mud house.The 3 man section : wins the fight and for the next 20 minutes talks about how they feel,how they don't know why they are there.They then wrestle on the ground and "coach"Tell's them "OK guys I think that match is a tie".Jovial laughter then they discuss staying for an extra roto.

So after a 5 minute discussion they decide to stay.The walk into see the CO and tell him they want to stay.He says "OK go to the OR tomorrow morning."No Seargent majors...no chain..anyway. :crybaby:

Honestly trying to write out what erks me the most is hard.The very dismal research,the poor writing,the misinformation,the list goes on.
The hard part to swallow is that the above average Canadians listening to this type of program (cause lets face it,the average person don't listen to radio shows) is getting an erroneous view on army life,soldiering, and the CF in general.

I challenge.Yes I accost you all to listen to this program tomorrow,times on the CBC website.And give me your feed back.

http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/

Personally I have heard better monologues written by grade 12 students.


----------



## Flip

I'm in the awkward position having two confessions to make.

I've been a CBC listener nearly all of adult life. - there I said it.

I have also heard all but a few "Afghanadas". - begin the dogpile.

Yes the show is as phony as a three dollar bill.
But it serves two purposes that are not entirely disagreeable.

When compared to other countries Canada conspicuous in the near absence of our military
in the popular culture mindset.  If someone mentions "Patton" we all think of George C. Scott.
Most countries have their "rock stars" in uniform.  In Canada we generally don't.
This is a part of our culture we are lacking.

In my civilian opinion, Afghanada creates a generally positive impression of CF members as people.
We ( civilians ) are reminded that the guy in a uniform in the lineup at Tim's is indeed a person.
Not an object of curiosity or ridicule - a person.

The other purpose as I see it is to remind us to consider and reconsider our thoughts regarding
Afghanistan. We can't hang a label like "baby killer" or "racist" on Coach or Chucky.
We can imagine a more positive influence than the one purported by the Anti War set.

That's my take anyhow, for what it's worth.

I think there is a divide between You guys in uniform and civilian Canadians.
Though some of this is necessary I suspect that this divide has become destructive.
If we think of our military as "them" it's far to easy for civilians to vilify or completely
misunderstand those in the military. 

Personally, I think the CF and it's members can only gain from being famed in song and story.  
Even if the songs and stories are a little goofy. ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Ok confession is good...I too listen to CBC and I've heard several of the afore mentioned programs. Scott Taylor of Esprit de Corps fame is an advisor on the show according to the audio credits at the end and I believe it is written by a CF veteran. I generally like it although at times the situations are a bit contrived. If you haven't listened to Radio drama much it seems a bit awkward to those from the video/visual generation. i cut my teeth listening to Radio Drama on CBC when I was a sick 10 year old at my Grandma's house....(she didn't have a TV) 

I think you have to remember they are trying to put on a play in a set amount of time and sometimes accuracy suffers.....my wife is an OR nurse and cannot watch shows with Drs and nurses because they are not very exact to put it bluntly...I think cops have the same problem with cop shows.

Here's an interview with the guy that plays Chuckie.....the end of the interview is worth waiting for....if this young man can get this out of it, maybe it is a good thing for Canadians to hear.

http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/afghanPlayer.html?/afghanada/audio/billyM-F.asx#Billy%20MacLellan%20Interview|undefined


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

I was wrong the writer is not a vet.....here are two videos that are rather enlightening on the program....they seem to be doing this with the best of intentions

http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/popup_afghan.html?http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/video/afghan-military-con.asx

http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/popup_afghan.html?http://www.cbc.ca/afghanada/video/afghan-for-those.asx


----------



## Roy Harding

I too have been a CBC radio listener (not always a fan, but a listener) all my adult life.

I have to go with Flip and IHS on this one - I think the publicity is good for the CF, even if the show is unrealistic.  I grind my teeth every time I hear Scott Taylor on the credits - and then realize that outside our little world very few people even know who Scott Taylor is.


----------



## Hawk

I too have to admit to being a CBC listener - even though I spend a lot of time YELLING at the radio - especially at news time. I started listening to Afghanada out of curiosity, and because I like radio plays. My imagination is much better than staring at the TV! I've always wondered why they call the Sgt Coach. Sparks of disrespectful to me, but I'm pretty old-school.

IHC - did you mean bodhran in your initial post? Beautiful drum - wish I could play one!


Hawk


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Yeah I've never heard a Private or a Corporal call a Sgt "coach" so I'm not sure where they got that from. Maybe Scott Taylor's meds need tweaking? ;D


----------



## Hawk

Could be. One - - particularly colourful - - Sgt I know would probably have a wonderful-to-watch fit if anyone called him Coach. I certainly wouldn't dare - you just don't push Sgt's buttons!


Hawk


----------



## deedster

So while we're on the CBC confession page, I have to profess: GUILTY
I listened to most of Afghanada last season and liked it.  I agree with Flip, Roy and the Padre: as a civilian I felt like I was getting a "behind-the-scene" (more like on-the-scene) look at what our courageous CF men and women do, albeit a fictional account.  

I never understood the "Coach" thing, but then again, what do I know.

Who's Scott Taylor   ;D


----------



## Flip

> I grind my teeth every time I hear Scott Taylor on the credits


+1  I thought it was just me! 



> and then realize that outside our little world very few people even know who Scott Taylor is.



Or who anybody is..... 

Actually, I think we can agree that it's OK to associate the name Scott Taylor with fiction.  ;D


----------



## Infanteer

I thought it was pretty lame myself.  All the talking, the overemphasized newfie accent and the PC 3-person section....


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty lame myself.  All the talking, the overemphasized newfie accent and the PC 3-person section....



See that's what my wife, the Operating Room Nurse, says about "Gray's Anatomy," to quote her "...absolute rubbish that has nothing to do with the reality of health care professionals...." yet millions of people gobble that crap up week after week.

To play the devil's advocate (dangerous thing for the Padre to do) if you were listening to commercial radio you'd be hearing the latest escapades of Brittany and Paris and hearing the same lame pop pablum over and over....at least it's making some people think. >


----------



## Flip

> See that's what my wife, the Operating Room Nurse, says about "Gray's Anatomy



One of my sisters is an OR nurse - The other is in child psych.

They will watch ER.
They agree about Grey's Anatomy. - silly.

It's obvious, even too me. So it's harmless, IMO


----------



## X-mo-1979

First off thank you for your replies thus far.

IHS,
I'm glad you posted the video's.My idea of the type of people who made the film are changed quite a bit.However I have not had a great permutation of feeling towards the program itself.What I really enjoyed was the apology from the writer in not getting the details right.At least he realises that with Scott Taylor and a Sgt who refuses to be named,he is proably not getting the full picture/veracious accounts.



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> All the talking, the overemphasized newfie accent and the PC 3-person section....



I think this is what bugged me the most.The 3 man det,with a brillant woman in charge of three idiots.I'm glad another person mentioned the Newfoundland accent.I went to school with two people who went on to become actors (both live in B.C now).Why do shows always throw a kid from Ontario into a roll he obviously cannot play?What it reminded me off was one of my friends from years ago would say by' and try the slang and thought he was "turning into a newfie" due to the copious amount of time he spent with us.

And yes we did tell him he sounded like a wanker.

Next the coach thing.It really bugged me.I think it may be the writers trying to put a Canadian twist on it.Think of hockey.
Very lame in my opinion.

Flip/IHS your proably right with your comparison to shows like Grey anatomy and your family's.

However it scares me that people like Dsquared thinks of it as a inside look into military life.(Please don't take offense)

A 3 person Det,taking on Afghanistan.Coach keeping 3 idiots together,who cannot make a decision to save their life's.
The discusting newfie accent.The lack of chain of command.The list goes on.

However my 2 yr old is curled up on me having a whimper,I'll try to reply better later.


----------



## Greymatters

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty lame myself.  All the talking, the overemphasized newfie accent and the PC 3-person section....



Sorry but that made me laugh - its a radio show, of course there's too much talking...


----------



## Neill McKay

I don't care much for it (starting with the name).  Radio drama has been hard to come by for a few years and it was nice to see at least an attempt being made.

I agree with others who mention that it's nice to see the CF portrayed in the popular culture -- even if the accuracy isn't spot-on.  Between that and Truth, Duty, Valour we might have the Forces appearing on a few more peoples' radar.


----------



## geo

I think that any media that shows the CF in a "non-negative" manner is a good thing... regardless of how inaccurate and exagerated.

Don't know how much longer the series will continue but, I say - "bring it on"

(BTW - Mea Culpa on the CBC)


----------



## deedster

X-mo, no offense taken.   
Thanks for the insight though  

edit: I didn't mean offence in an offensive way


----------



## Sig_Des

I'm onto episode 5.

Usually jack up people who say "Repeat" over the net.


----------



## hamr37

I rarely ever listened to CBC Radio however I came across this series at the library. I was hooked up to season 4, then I lost interest. Good series while it lasted - had some good laughs.


----------



## Panzertech

I was reading the news on CBC.CA and they had an advertisement for this radio show. My view on this show is much the same as a lot of the members and our civilian friends on here that, good PR is good even though it is not that accurate. What really drives me though, inaccuracies and out right falsities that make soldiers look either look incompetent or like jet setting frat boys (or girls). I would think that there is a lot in military life that is very factual (based, as it is a story afterall) that would be interesting enough to keep the public engaged. I think the Coach nick given to the Sgt has a several purposes, most everyone knows (in the civi world) the Coach is the head and brains of the team, when Called "Coach" persons with out a schmick of military knowledge can identify this person as the boss. AS for the other soldiers being dithering, undecided idiots, it is just stereo type of Jr. NCM's. Most average people think of a Pte. or Cpl as being a mindless automatons, non questioning waiting for direction. We have all run in to that hippy moron that thinks that we are all uneducated fools. It would be hard to explain in limited time that NCM's *ARE* permitted to think and make decisions on the fly, to do otherwise would render the team ineffective. When to think and make decisions, while of course respecting the CoC, is an Art that is very hard to communicate for people that do not live the life. Go with what the people expect and what they think they know about the military. Of course you have to be PC at all times  : . The show that really gets my Goat is "Combat Hospital". I spent some time at the Role 3 after an IED strike blew my vehicle apart and tried to take me and my gunner with it. That show is a travesty to the great work of the Medical people there. I was so angry after watching the first episode I wrote letters to the Show and the network, voicing my disappointment, with their poor portrayal of CF members. With the supersized luxury suites for Doc's and everyone screwing everyone else (something my very jealous wife, and a lot of other wives think happens anyway. I assured her (over and over again) that the No frat policy is followed by most members but to say it never happens would be dishonest, especially how on that show relationships are public knowledge). I don't want to hijack the thread but that is a show that bugs me far worse then then Afghanada.


----------



## OldSolduer

You do realize that every time you utter the name "Scott Taylor" a kitten dies? Please, he is about as credible as a poltician.

Oops.....a kitten has died......my apolgies. :'(


----------



## Strike

I sort of used to like the subject radio show...until there was an episode in which a padre was given a firearm to carry during a patrol (they were in a high risk area or some other stupidity).  I know it's not reality, but that's just going a bit too far with the creativity thing.


----------



## Highland Padre

Strike said:
			
		

> I sort of used to like the subject radio show...until there was an episode in which a padre was given a firearm to carry during a patrol (they were in a high risk area or some other stupidity).  I know it's not reality, but that's just going a bit too far with the creativity thing.



That exact episode turned me off the series, as well.  The chaplain asks for the rifle, telling the others, "I went through the same basic training as you did" or something similar -- and I knew the writer had no clue what he was doing.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You do realize that every time you utter the name "Scott Taylor" a kitten dies? Please, he is about as credible as a poltician.
> 
> Oops.....a kitten has died......my apolgies. :'(


I don't suppose he is part fairy? Let me test if he is.  I do not believe in Scott Taylor.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bumped to include the latest - today's the last episode:


> After five seasons, CBC’s popular war-themed radio drama series Afghanada shuts down for the last time Thursday.
> 
> On Radio One at 11:30 a.m. and 11:30 p.m., it ends Dec. 29 (11:30 a.m. and 11:30 p.m. on Radio One), with a reunion between the surviving soldiers of 3-1 Bravo at the wedding of one of the company members in Prince Rupert, B.C., and an unsettling engagement with the perils of civilian life.
> 
> Described in a recent interview by one of its creators, playwright Jason Sherman, as “a Canadian grunt’s-eye view of the war in Afghanistan,” Afghanada grew from a commissioned four-part experiment in radio drama into a 103-episode weekly juggernaut. It had a 15-person crew, including actors, producers, writers, directors and technicians, with an audience of between 300,000 to 600,000 a week on radio and online, CBC brass estimate ....


_Toronto Star_, 21 Dec 11


----------



## eurowing

I won't miss the series at all.  I listened to a few episodes early on and left it in the dirt.


----------

